# Critique on possible buy?



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

If you're the correct size to ride a pony I think this one looks good. I can't comment on the confirmation because I don't have any squared up pictures to go on


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is a very fancy little pony. She is very responsive to the rider's aids; the last diagonal in the course (heading away from the camera) was a great example of it; she needed the pony to extend to the first fence then collect back up to the second, and the pony did it with ease. She didn't chip any fences, although did take off a little far away from the base a few times, mostly due to the rider though. She does nice flying lead changes, I see too many hunters that change front first, then back, but she did a nice change altogether.
She's very nice.

Edited to add:
this video is of the same mare, but she is very rushy through the course and does chip a few fences.... might be due to rider error, but it's always good to see more than one video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3wppudR_BE&NR=1


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

If you could get a photo of the horse standing square that would be better to look at. But overall the horse looks nice, and aloso a good show horse. The canter looks great to!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

That's quite a resume for an 8 y/o! Anything that qualifies for pony finals is going to be pretty fancy! And if it can model it's going to have pretty nice conformation. Nice pony!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I like her and I like her business-like, no-muss-no-fuss way of going. Can't critique, but she certainly seems to know her job.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the critiques all. 
We were offered her as trade for my tb and I just wanted opinions. The owner is way to big for her so they are pretty desperate to sell her. Hopefully everything will work out (she tried this horse about a year), Anyway, I knew that she was fancy, but a third opinion is always helpful. 

Any more critiques would be great.


Edited: added more.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

She's a nice pony. She jumps very well. I, personally, wouldn't get her, because she too push-button for me. I don't really like to ride the perfect show ponies because I don't feel like I'm doing anything. She's a great little pony though. She jumps very well for her training. I'm sure she would do very good in the show ring with you!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> She's a nice pony. She jumps very well. I, personally, wouldn't get her, because she too push-button for me. I don't really like to ride the perfect show ponies because I don't feel like I'm doing anything. She's a great little pony though. She jumps very well for her training. I'm sure she would do very good in the show ring with you!


That's an interesting way of looking at it...I like that.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

> That's an interesting way of looking at it...I like that.


Thanks! I just grew up seeing little girls at my aunt's barn get on their ponies for lessons, then get off and having learned nothing. While they were doing this, I was on fiery Arabian ponies actually having to work. In a showdown, I'm sure I could ride a buck better than those girls. I just don't like soemone doing work for me.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> > That's an interesting way of looking at it...I like that.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just grew up seeing little girls at my aunt's barn get on their ponies for lessons, then get off and having learned nothing. While they were doing this, I was on fiery Arabian ponies actually having to work. In a showdown, I'm sure I could ride a buck better than those girls. I just don't like soemone doing work for me.


I love my "push button" pony!  But, if I wasn't pregnant, I would be riding all the green ponies at my farm and helping to get them started and/or finished. So, it's nice to go from a bunch of young horses/ponies to a "well-schooled" one at the end of the day. Lol


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Amanda7289 said:


> amightytarzan5 said:
> 
> 
> > > That's an interesting way of looking at it...I like that.
> ...


I love a pushbutton horse too, but it gets boring over time too I think. This part of the reason why I love breaking 2 year olds...


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh geeze, I've talked myself into a corner! Oh I love riding push button ponies. They're amazing rides! But, I wouldn't have wanted to learn on a push button pony. Once I got my seat, my aunt stuck me on a young-ish arabian. I really like push button ponies though!


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> Oh geeze, I've talked myself into a corner! Oh I love riding push button ponies. They're amazing rides! But, I wouldn't have wanted to learn on a push button pony. Once I got my seat, my aunt stuck me on a young-ish arabian. I really like push button ponies though!


I didn't learn on anything push button. Lol. The lesson ponies are far from that. But, I do know what you mean. It's always fun to ride a green horse or something that really makes you work, but sometimes it's nice to have something that you can just kind of relax on and let them take you for a ride, so to speak.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

We've managed to "steal" supermane's thread, haven't we? Lol. 

And I never even mentioned the pony she wanted opinions on.  She is very cute and seems like a really cool pony.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Amanda7289 said:


> amightytarzan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh geeze, I've talked myself into a corner! Oh I love riding push button ponies. They're amazing rides! But, I wouldn't have wanted to learn on a push button pony. Once I got my seat, my aunt stuck me on a young-ish arabian. I really like push button ponies though!
> ...


Yeah when i'm trail riding in the woods, I don't want a high strung horse under me...lol.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, well yeah. Almost all the horses I ride right now are push button. There's this little appaloosa that I canter bareback without holding on. I love push-buttons, but I don't want to own one as my only horse.

She's a gorg pony though and looks like a really good show pony!

Sorry for stealing your thread supermane!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

That's perfectly fine with me, its actually pretty interested.

Anyway, I've never has a push button horse, but since I only have two years left to compete as a junior I want a been there done that kind of horse. 

Either way, I think we are going to pass on Bella and get a horse instead.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea! I made interesting conversation!

It's understandable that you want a calmer horse. If I was in your situation, I'd want one too. My horse that I might get is a 24 year old TB who's plodded around an arena for 15+ years, but I am going to train him to jump, so I'll have so fun!

I think it's better to get a horse if you want a calm animal. Ponies are noramlly more fiery, but it just depends on the breed! Bella will get a good home - she's amazing!


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

haha...this is soo wierd to see. I know the owner (went to school with her and we are neighbors) and I was thinking of trying out Bella. She is a very sweet pony!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive seen her at shows ive ridden against her and the rider in the vids before actually!, shes a very nice pony! i would deff look at her if you plan on doing the bigger rated shows!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I've ridden against her too when I was on a pony. We are going to try her out, but I am almost positive she is too small.

Fingers crossed though.


----------

